# Wonder Wheels



## RCJ 850 (Sep 12, 2012)

Tesco in Gabalfa Cardiff are selling Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels for £1.28.
Misses bought 2 for me today.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought 8 bottles at that price hahaha


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

If you wash your wheels regularly you won't need a harmful acidic cleaner. If you really want to use it, rinse it off quickly!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mattjonescardiff said:


> If you wash your wheels regularly you won't need a harmful acidic cleaner. If you really want to use it, rinse it off quickly!


Hot wheels is acid free.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Would never use unless I wanted to make the Wheels look Matt.
If you must use an Acid based Cleaner this is the just as good.
If you dont believe me just put Wonder Wheels Neat on a Curb and watch what happens.
http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/eve...merchant_pla&gclid=CMeP3PS0obYCFZDKtAodcBIA4Q


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

podgas said:


> Would never use unless I wanted to make the Wheels look Matt.
> If you must use an Acid based Cleaner this is the just as good.
> If you dont believe me just put Wonder Wheels Neat on a Curb and watch what happens.
> http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/eve...merchant_pla&gclid=CMeP3PS0obYCFZDKtAodcBIA4Q


Would never use what?
Wonder Wheels is a brand name, they do 3 types of wheel cleaner, as do other mfrs do various wheel cleaners and all offer a choice whether the user wishes to use acidic or non acidic.


----------

